# recs for first bremont.



## dual (May 25, 2011)

would prefer something on a bracelet but even that is flexible.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll go for the Bremont MBII.
It's a flexible watch, that can be work casually or with a suit.

cheers.


----------



## dual (May 25, 2011)

geez not bad at all! *drool* love the orange. what's the price range? (is it this forum or timezone that can't talk bout price?)


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

The most versatile Bremont is the black-faced Alt1-P, which can dress up or down at will. The Anthracite MB2 is a close second, but doesn't suit up as well IMHO. I have both, including a 'C so ask away if you have questions!


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

my Anthracite MB II has served me well either at the pool with my kids or at work in french cuffs. If I need to dress up I used the leather strap. Otherwise I either use my Khaki strap or my black.

And I think as of right now there is no Bremont Bracelet for the MBII


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

All three of us own MBII's. What a coincidence!:-d
The Alt range is good, but it depends on personal taste.

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

The ALT1-C looks good on a bracelet. Not many photos around, I'm afraid. Perhaps someone else has one on the Bremont bracelet?


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Noodlefish said:


> The ALT1-C looks good on a bracelet. Not many photos around, I'm afraid. Perhaps someone else has one on the Bremont bracelet?




















I can try and take better ones tomorrow if you want?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dam you, bydandie - you've just made me want an ALT1-C. The next time I visit Jura, I have a feeling I may acquire one of these..

cheers.

PS: Nice photos!


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> Dam you, bydandie - you've just made me want an ALT1-C. The next time I visit Jura, I have a feeling I may acquire one of these..
> 
> cheers.
> 
> PS: Nice photos!


Nae bother mate! 

Thanks for the comments about pics as well!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

IMO the Alt-1C is the most versatile, but the MBII is the better "first Bremont". I have one with the anthracite barrel. On the OEM black leather it looks fine with shirtsleeves and tie etc. If your going to have 1 Bremont, why not get one with the tech goodies that make them so special? The MBII and SM500 fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

mattjmcd said:


> IMO the Alt-1C is the most versatile, but the MBII is the better "first Bremont". I have one with the anthracite barrel. On the OEM black leather it looks fine with shirtsleeves and tie etc. If your going to have 1 Bremont, why not get one with the tech goodies that make them so special? The MBII and SM500 fit the bill nicely.


I agree. I also have the MBII with the anthracite barrel - lovely watch!
The SM500 - It's a fantastic watch named after an even more fantastic aircraft - the Supermarine Spitfire. Anything named after that _must_ be good!

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> I agree. I also have the MBII with the anthracite barrel - lovely watch!
> The SM500 - It's a fantastic watch named after an even more fantastic aircraft - the Supermarine Spitfire. Anything named after that _must_ be good!
> 
> cheers.


...although the Spitfire *was* a Supermarine, the SM500 is actually named for the Supermarine S6.B, an incredible 'plane that finally secured the Schneider Trophy for Britain back in 1931.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> ...although the Spitfire *was* a Supermarine, the SM500 is actually named for the Supermarine S6.B, an incredible 'plane that finally secured the Schneider Trophy for Britain back in 1931.


Correct, Noodlefish. The only reason I put that aircraft was it's the Supermarine everybody knows. I didn't think that you would be familiar with this aircraft!
It is a great shame that RJ Mitchell didn't get to see the Spitfire fly. Very sad.

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> Correct, Noodlefish. The only reason I put that aircraft was it's the Supermarine everybody knows. I didn't think that you would be familiar with this aircraft!
> It is a great shame that RJ Mitchell didn't get to see the Spitfire fly. Very sad.
> 
> cheers.


It's my favourite 'plane at the London Science Museum!


----------

